# 2012 Rumors...



## Clobber (Sep 28, 2009)

Just looking for a little insight on 2012 bikes beyond the Evo. Here's what I know or think I know via LBS, 2011 bikes are essentially sold out, aside from some entry level bikes & a few odds & ends on the upper levels in various sizing. 2011 year is over with production & has been for a while & C'dale is launching 2012 stuff July 1, although the dealer meeting isn't until late July. Reps find out product lines late next week & will visits shops & begin taking orders July 1. Pricing will increase 10-15%.

Anyone have any insight or heard rumors on cyclocross bikes or anthing else? Most curious if C'dale will have something in-between this year's CaadX and high-mod carbon. Hoping for Caad 10 or SupersSix/Synapse level standard carbon.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

New Slice frames with integrated aero brakes front and rear. The Evo is already announced. I haven't heard anything about the CX lineup and I would expect no changes from the current frames, maybe different specs but that's it...


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm hoping the CX frames will have disc brake options


----------



## joker1656 (Aug 2, 2010)

My hopes for snagging a new caad10 3 in black and green are waning. I hope that the '12 paint schemes are that cool. 

I gotta get another "hidden" account so my secret savings piles up faster.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

There will be some good ones for sure! Some people will hate them and some people will love them. It will be just like it always is


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

how about a ultegra di2 caad10 <$3000.00 

Is the super six done? I mean if you want carbon it's either a synapse or $5500 for an Evo? No rival Evo at least?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

There will be Cannondale helmets...


----------



## iampogi (Apr 26, 2011)

Joker: there are some black and green caad10-3 on ebay right now actually


----------



## joker1656 (Aug 2, 2010)

iampogi said:


> Joker: there are some black and green caad10-3 on ebay right now actually


Thanks!

I actually have been watching them. There was a 58 that I missed. 

It is bad timing for me, though. It would be really expensive, right now, for me to buy a bike. If I did, especially a couple grand, I would probably get divorced. That could be very expensive LOL. 

Sooo, as much as I watch the auctions, and as much as I try to squirrel away nickels and dimes, it is looking like I will be buying a 2012 this next spring. Of course, miracles can happen, so I will keep working at it.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2012 Supersix Di2 Ultegra: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7356196&id=21803188224&fbid=10150235644608225


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

krtassoc said:


> 2012 Supersix Di2 Ultegra: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7356196&id=21803188224&fbid=10150235644608225


wish they could've hid the battery...but still .... sign me up!


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2012 Caad10: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IcXOcfBcS-o/ThSO5PI-m6I/AAAAAAAAA30/lc2WuujvzwA/s1600/c_12_2RAX5C_rep.jpg


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I heard that the caad10 manufacturing is moving to the US next year. Has anyone heard the same?


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I would say no, the caad 10 picture above does not say "made in USA". That would be cool though.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

that is a pic of the 2012 CAAD 10/5, one of the color choices!


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

krtassoc, do you have any photos of the 10-4?


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

veloci1-
By "next year" was the 2012 or 2013 model year meant?


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

krtassoc said:


> 2012 Caad10: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-IcXOcfBcS-o/ThSO5PI-m6I/AAAAAAAAA30/lc2WuujvzwA/s1600/c_12_2RAX5C_rep.jpg


I guess that's considered "team colors" scheme in a 105 group?


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

My 'source for 2012 Cannondale: http://pedallingdave.blogspot.com/


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Just a few weeks ago I was checking out the Supersix Rival 4. MSRP was $24XX...now it's $26XX. No change in spec.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2012 Cannondale models/price list (EU): http://www.race-fiets.com/prijslijst-cannondale-2012


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

krtassoc said:


> 2012 Cannondale models/price list (EU): http://www.race-fiets.com/prijslijst-cannondale-2012


Looks like I might be looking elsewhere next year. Don't want/need an EVO, but the only SRAM non-EVO bike is Apex. :sad:

Can't tell if the non-EVO's are "Hi-Mod" or not. Probably could assume not given the group offerings...


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ooooh, BBQ CAAD10s. Could this mean easier access to an anodized frame?

Can't wait to see catalog shots.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2012 Super Six Ultegra: https://www.bicicletasgonzalo.es/images/stories/supersix2012ultegra_tn.jpg


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

hmai18 said:


> Ooooh, BBQ CAAD10s. Could this mean easier access to an anodized frame?
> 
> Can't wait to see catalog shots.


I don't see a Rival level CAAD10 in that list, and what color is BBQ?


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Henrythewound said:


> I don't see a Rival level CAAD10 in that list, and what color is BBQ?


That's for the UK - they should have Rival in US. BBQ is a matte black I believe. Not sure if it's anodized or not...


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

There's another thread on here where they mention one color for the Rival spec is a raw aluminum with black lettering. I'm hoping that turns out to be true


----------



## joshua8177 (May 11, 2011)

They do have the Rival version of the CAAD 10 coming back. They are changing the color, changing the wheels and putting on a APEX crankset and increasing price $100.


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

joshua8177 said:


> They do have the Rival version of the CAAD 10 coming back. They are changing the color, changing the wheels and putting on a APEX crankset and increasing price $100.


Oh man, I heard they were doing a Rival crank and Fulcrum wheels but keeping the price the same. Waiting for the upcoming CAAD based on color seems less attractive now

Here's the thread
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3440758#post3440758


----------



## joshua8177 (May 11, 2011)

Henrythewound said:


> Oh man, I heard they were doing a Rival crank and Fulcrum wheels but keeping the price the same. Waiting for the upcoming CAAD based on color seems less attractive now
> 
> Here's the thread
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3440758#post3440758


Yes it is the Rival crank but they are increasing the price $100. I was just at my LBS and this is what they told me. I am hoping they keep the price the same.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

Glad I got my 10-4 when I did!


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I paid 1700 for my 2012 caad 10/4 raw aluminum in color with rival crank and fulcrum wheels. The price has not increased in my area.


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

I'll have to check with my LBS when they get the info. Another poster mentioned an additional downgrade of things like the seatpost, stem, handlebars. I guess a downgrade with the same price is effectively a price increase. I'm sure they are both excellent bikes


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Henry- at worst its a downgrade in weight, and for the 3 itens u listed a total of 30 grams maybe! I can deal with that for a better color choice, if thats the case.


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

The downgraded cockpit and cranks aren't a huge deal to me as they'll be getting replaced with 3T stuff and SiSLs anyway. Just have to wait for official word from the shop of release now...


----------



## Henrythewound (Oct 10, 2008)

sonis9 said:


> I paid 1700 for my 2012 caad 10/4 raw aluminum in color with rival crank and fulcrum wheels. The price has not increased in my area.


Just got word from my LBS that MSRP has gone up $100 on the CAAD10, shipping mid-late August. I wonder if MSRP is regional. I hate to pay more for less bike but I do like the aluminum color a lot better. I'm thinking the sting of the extra $100 will disappear after I get the bike but my normally frugal nature says go for the 2011


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2012 Cannondale 'price list' (EU): http://www.cameleonbike.com/uploads...annondale/2012/2012 Cannondale prijslijst.pdf


----------



## lauty4 (Jul 8, 2011)

For the 2012 CAAD10-5, any ideas what colors are available? Sounds like the white/blue/green is possibly one option. I'm guessing that there will be a second choice?


----------



## hsj (Jul 22, 2011)

Please delete.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Local LBS has the new 2012 catalog with pics and specs, so they are out. One new thing that stuck out was ultegra DI2 Supersix I think it was around $4500. I believe all the prices are higher as well.


----------



## Penguins/Steelers/Pirates (Jul 27, 2011)

*2012 price on synapse 5*

I just went and could no longer get the 2011 so they hooked me up with the 2012 price. They did go up, but say that they also put better components on them. They however don't have the books and aren't on the web site yet..I'm buying 2 so my dealer said he could get me in for the 2011 price of $2700 for both...is this a deal???we shall see soon enough


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've heard price went up and some components got downgraded not upgraded


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

whoaa, i love the baby blue and orange! would it be crazy to buy a second caad10 frame? I really consider my 2011 one of the best frames i've ever owned, and hands down the best aluminum one.


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

2012 got downgraded to a Rival crank instead of Force.

Wheels changed from Shimano RS10s to Fulcrum 7s, though the quoted weights are about the same, so I'm not sure whether this would be considered more of a side step than anything else.

Everything else is negligible.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

tindrum said:


> whoaa, i love the baby blue and orange! would it be crazy to buy a second caad10 frame? I really consider my 2011 one of the best frames i've ever owned, and hands down the best aluminum one.


FIrst Im not picking on you..... I too love the GT40 Gulf colors. Funny how things change, when the CAAD10 was announced people hemed and hawed over the asian production. look where we are now. I agree, the CAAD10 is just flat out a better bike than the CAAD9, despite being made somewhere else. From a sales perspective that color is a bit rough. It'll be a love-it-or-hate-it color. 

Starnut


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmai18- upon further reading, it's not even a rival crank. it's a SRAM s-500 crankset!


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

STARNUT said:


> FIrst Im not picking on you..... I too love the GT40 Gulf colors. Funny how things change, when the CAAD10 was announced people hemed and hawed over the asian production. look where we are now. I agree, the CAAD10 is just flat out a better bike than the CAAD9, despite being made somewhere else. From a sales perspective that color is a bit rough. It'll be a love-it-or-hate-it color.
> 
> Starnut



oh, i totally agree. growing up in PA i always lusted after a PA-made cannondale with big baseball-bat sized aluminum tubing, and i was dismayed when the time finally came to buy my first big boy race style cannondale was the first year manufacturing went overseas... but ya, the bike speaks for itself, it's a gem. I have no doubt some people will be totally dismayed by that color scheme, but i think it's great, and i'm happy cdale didn't just go with some black/red/white combo. the berserker green and black was kind of a weird combo this year, and i wonder how it sold in comparison to the more standard red and white, black and white, etc.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

I want that blue and orange CAAD. Think it will be sold as a frame set? I'd hate to have to buy a whole new bike.


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

I believe frames will only be available in black and the white/Liquigas inspired theme.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I think the White/Green/Blue is the best looking 2012 color. I am starting to warm up to the Blue/Orange colors, but i just have never been a fan of raw aluminum on any brand.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

*Cannondale 2012 Elite Road catalog*

Cannondale 2012 Elite Road catalog: http://blogcannondale.blogspot.com/2011/07/cannondale-2012-gamme-route.html


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

So no Ultegra on the Synaspe?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

shokhead said:


> So no Ultegra on the Synaspe?


Who wants Ultegra? 

:wink5:


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I just asked a simply question.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

shokhead said:


> I just asked a simply question.


Thank you for your interest in our Synapse models! The 2012 Synapse Carbon 
DuraAce and SRAM Red feature the Synapse Carbon Hi-MOD frame. The 2012 Synapse 
Carbon Ultegra features a Synapse Carbon frame.

So whay is the difference between Hi-Mod frame and just a carbon frame?


----------



## hmai18 (Aug 12, 2005)

Top-tier frames for top-tier groups?


----------

